# How To Adjust The Unloader on An Older Ingersol Rand Air Compressor



## soundhd

I have inherited an older (1987) Ingersol Rand Model 5E6V Air Compressor. 60 Gal tank, 5 hp, 240 volt/15 amp motor. Had not been used for 3-4 years, was missing the motor pulley, belt and belt guard.........managed to get the correct size pulley and then a belt to fit (belt guard is no longer available..but not that big of a deal), changed the oil...anyway got the system running.....my question is how is the unloader supposed to work...(did manager to down load a copy of the owners manaul but no info in there on how to set and/or adjust the unloader valve)......at first the unloader was letting air out all the time it was running and after it automatically shuts off when it reaches 125 lbs. pressure. Did not seem right..so I adjusted it so it only let the air out after the compressor shuts off at 125 lbs. pressure point.....is there point where it should stop letting air out? Right now it seems to be letting air escape all the time the compressor is not running, no matter if the main switch is in the off or on position. And how long is the unloader supposed to let the air out after the pump/motor automatically shuts off (at 125 lbs.)?
Have included a photo of the switch and the unloader valve thing.....
Sorry for all the questions, just want to make sure I have it set up correctly......do not want to damage anything..........
Any help would be appreciated

greg in michigan


----------



## soundhd

*Could not see how to edit my message so here's a couple more photos*

Could not see a edit button on my post so here are a couple more photos of the air lines on my compressor..........as it stands now the unloader valve relaeses air once the pump stops automatically (at 125 lbs.) or the main switch is turned off and it releases air till the tank is empty........shouldn't the unloader valve just release the pressure in the air lines running from the pump, to the connector on the side of the tank and to the unloader valve? Does not release air when the pump/motor is running.


----------



## cedgo

Just a guess. Sounds like there is a check valve that is not seating. From your pictures, it looks like the valve might be where the compressed air enters your tank. 
Nice set-up. I love compressed air! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pawon

The unloader valve is normally not 'adjustable' or should not need adjusting. It should be closed when the compressor is running, and it should be open as long as the compressor is stopped.

Normally, it takes max 5 seconds to release all or most of the air. If is keeps leaking all the time when the compressor is stopped, you have a leaking check valve. it is located where the pipe enters the tank as said by cedgo.

If it keeps leaking while the compressor is running, you have a leaking unloader valve. You can open and clean it, or replace it with a new one.

Here is more info on unloader valves: Air compressor unloader: what does it do and how does it work?

good luck!


----------



## clutsh5555

Your unloader unloads the line from the air line that come from the compressor to the tank. There is normally a check valve screwed into the tank on the end of this line. I supect the check valve is either stuck or bad, letting the air from the tank bleed out.


----------



## shanonmethod

pawon said:


> The unloader valve is normally not 'adjustable' or should not need adjusting. It should be closed when the compressor is running, and it should be open as long as the compressor is stopped.
> 
> Normally, it takes max 5 seconds to release all or most of the air. If is keeps leaking all the time when the compressor is stopped, you have a leaking check valve. it is located where the pipe enters the tank as said by cedgo.
> 
> If it keeps leaking while the compressor is running, you have a leaking unloader valve. You can open and clean it, or replace it with a new one.
> 
> Here is more info on unloader valves: Air compressor unloader: what does it do and how does it work?
> 
> good luck!


Hii Pawon .. your link is more helpful for every beginner or experienced person.I read your shared link and follow instructions.


----------



## Apple19

HI guys - thanks very much for posting this info.


----------



## taomoiacc302

Article very useful tips, Big thanks!


----------

